# Well you don't see this everyday. Time for new blower...



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

So we got snow wet and heavy snow in New England last week. When I went out to blow some snow with my Ariens 13/32 something happened. Short to say, I have quite the project on my hands

Now call me crazy, but I don't think it's supposed to look like this...

The first pic is of the coupler on the drive sheave
The second pic is looking from the top with the motor removed
The third pic is looking from underneath


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm. Not good.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

One of the welds broke in the chassis and then this was the result. Everything is all bent and out of alignment, along with few broken parts. 
Thankfully I just so happen to have a donor machine laying around for just such an occasion. Throughout the week I'll be swapping the parts and motor.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Damage*

Now that totally sucks. At least it sounds like you have replacement parts available, so that's one blessing.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ouch! Must have made quite a ruckus when it gave way. Good news about the spare machine. Always helps to have those parts around (I have a broken down machine in the attic, lol, already had to use the bucket two years ago). 
Do you think you can have the old chassis welded up and save it for down the road or is it scrap at this point?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i don't know much about snowblowers but that doesn't look good


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Ouch! Must have made quite a ruckus when it gave way. Good news about the spare machine. Always helps to have those parts around (I have a broken down machine in the attic, lol, already had to use the bucket two years ago).
> Do you think you can have the old chassis welded up and save it for down the road or is it scrap at this point?


Oh certainly did. Hearing that coupler break sounded like a gun shot.
And no, this chassis is at the end of its life. It's just not worth fixing...these are so plentiful that I can get another one cheap if needed.

It was quite the experience to say the least. And that's why I keep backup snowblowers


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

is it just the tractor thats bad or the whole frame? tractors and complete frames are plentiful and easy to find with blown engines or auger gearboxes, i have never seen a failure on the tractor half of an ariens 10,000 series machine like that


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's just ugly. Now I'm going out to check the welds on my '69 7-32!!
I don't have a spare machine


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

43128 said:


> is it just the tractor thats bad or the whole frame? tractors and complete frames are plentiful and easy to find with blown engines or auger gearboxes, i have never seen a failure on the tractor half of an ariens 10,000 series machine like that


Yes, the tractor is what went bad



Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's just ugly. Now I'm going out to check the welds on my '69 7-32!!
> I don't have a spare machine


I highly doubt you have anything to be concerned about. This was just a freak incident...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have it apart so it's not a big deal to lay some extra metal in there. Have to do it to the Jacobsen's housing as some of it's welds have let go too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's just ugly. Now I'm going out to check the welds on my '69 7-32!!
> I don't have a spare machine


 you would have a spare snowblower if you ever decide to find and get a POWERSHIFT. there BROTHER FROG.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool , I mean NOT so cool !!! Thanks for the post . Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Still looking for that inexpensive ??/32 Powershift. I know it's out there.
You really think I don't have enough "spares" already ?? I'm running out of signature


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I was feeling quite energetic and ambitious tonight, so I stayed up and swapped all the parts that needed to. I actually didn't 'have' to swap anything aside from the motor because the parts machine was complete. However it had the solid axle whereas the one that just broke had the differential. So I changed the axles and replaced the friction disc while it was torn apart.
That entire process took much more time and effort than I anticipated, a bfh and a colorful vocabulary were included in the process, too...neighbors must have loved all the commotion.
I'm sure this will be the last time I have to work on this machine again for a long while aside from when l I swap the 13hp motor onto this chassis


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BETCHA you wish you never sold that 11-32 now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Still looking for that inexpensive ??/32 Powershift. I know it's out there.
> You really think I don't have enough "spares" already ?? I'm running out of signature


 you just have to get rid of the ones you have that's all.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BETCHA you wish you never sold that 11-32 now.


Hahaha gee thanks Shift, way to kick a guy when he's down...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you do seem to have bad luck with snow blowers. last year one fell off your truck as I recall..


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you do seem to have bad luck with snow blowers. last year one fell off your truck as I recall..


-coughs- Yeah, very true...
That's why I'm never allowed to have anything nice


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You have four Ariens !! How is that not nice, especially the 13/32


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Haha well with the good always comes the bad. Just have to deal with it, do the best you can, and continue to move forward


----------

